# Unconventional Smoke Rings



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Strange title? Yes. It will make sense in a moment though…

So, obviously one can make smoke rings with their mouth. Everyone knows that. But who knew you can make smoke rings with the pipe bowl? I didn't until just recently. It's pretty calm outside today (I only smoke outside) and I was smoking a cob. During the initial light I saw a perfect smoke ring floating upward. This seemed strange because it was horizontal, floating up, and I hadn't tried to blow an O. :noidea:

I toyed around with it and realized if I blew through the pipe very softly and in a short burst, a smoke ring would be formed. :happy: My inner child was very pleased with this and the bowl quickly became piping hot while I tried to create more rings haha.

Has anyone else made this discovery as well?

I also remember there was some way a could "bounce" a cig in my hand to create a ring, but haven't done that in forever so I kind of forget how…


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

How the mind drifts when you smoke a pipe


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

My favorite thing to do is "machine gun O's"

If you make a small  face and roll your tongue to the back of your mouth, the tap your cheek in the middle with quick, rapid smacks you can make a ton of small O's

(ill make a video if you cant figure it out haha)

i can usually get about 100 in 15-20 seconds


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, machine gunning O's into the air is fun as well!

And Jeff, I'm an artist; my mind works like that all the time :der:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Too bad you can't smoke a pipe underwater!

YouTube - Dolphin (Water) Rings


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

I think we can agree that no one makes better smoke rings than Gandalf :yo:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Not a pipe, but hey....


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Piledriver said:


> I think we can agree that no one makes better smoke rings than Gandalf :yo:


Gandalf or Dumbledore? - Failbook - Funny Facebook Status Messages ( Failbooking )

There's the reason why Gandalf wins at everything!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

These are unconventional as well, just use your pipe stem instead of the cigar.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I need much practice, Jedi Masters, cause I can't do it for sh*t.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

+1 on the bowl and cheek tamp rings, those are fun to do. Quan, nice double rings, never thought about trying, but now I got something to do tonight


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jader said:


> +1 on the bowl and cheek tamp rings, those are fun to do. Quan, nice double rings, never thought about trying, but now I got something to do tonight


Actually, yes, I too congratulate the good Commander for his skills. Impressive. Much training lies before me.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I need to learn how to do this :O any tips?


Commander Quan said:


> These are unconventional as well, just use your pipe stem instead of the cigar.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> These are unconventional as well, just use your pipe stem instead of the cigar.


Hmm&#8230; might take me a bit of time to figure that one out. Does size matter? :shocked: (and by that, i mean the size of the cigar/pipe stem/cig)


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I bought this book during my earlier cigar days, but this can be used for pipe tricks as well. You can get used copies in the $3-4 range.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Derrick that is freakin awesome!!!


----------

